
Bitfinex bitcoin exchange hacker offers 1000BTC giveaway - deanclatworthy
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1574127.0
======
billpg
The "dead man's switch" which would effectively destroy the funds in the
future is interesting. Assuming whoever it is doesn't do it themselves, would
anyone actually make the effort to feed that transaction into the system?

~~~
celticninja
if it has a significant transaction fee added then it certainly will, I assume
if you are doing this then you make the transaction fee e.g 100BTC and it
guarantees it will be mined. If it is not mined then no one can access the
funds anyway so for the miner they may as well take the mining reward than
ignore the transaction.

